# New layout design



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

So I've been using the free version of anyrail. Hit the 50 track limit. Thinking about buying it but also wanted to see if anyone can give me any ideas. Attached my anyrail design file if anyone wanted to take a look. Room size is 14' x 18'.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Opto, 

Your layout is a neat design... but has 2 reverse loops which will require some clever wiring and switching to keep the tracks from shorting out.

Greg


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

ya i know, i'm up for a challenge. Have an oval track now and want something cool and different.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Have you considered putting in a staging area where pre-assembled trains can start/finish running on the layout?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have a 14x18 room, you'll need more than 50 pieces of track!


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

well that's the room size, where the track i started is the room i have to build my new layout. Room also serves as my office.

Yes on the staging area, if i was able to add more track it will be on the side where i have the 3 switches started.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You don't need to take up more area to get staging. 

Put a turnout along the mainline somewhere you have some run length, then run a diverging track from that turnout on a grade down and run the staging underneath the main level. 

OR

run a spur line along the RH wall (looking at the pic) and put a portal into the closet and hide staging there.


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

can't exactly put holes in the walls. House is a rental, so need to also make this layout removable/portable. I was thinking 3-4 modules that can disconnect.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

got it.....the nice thing about making it modular is that if you ever want to change your layout, you can re-use most of the current layout benchwork. My old layout was 11x13 but was made of (4) 5.5ft x 6.5 ft sections. I reused 3/4 of these sections for my new layout and used the last one for lumber, etc.

I joined the sections together with fairly large bolts (3/8") but also drilled/inserted wooden dowel pins between the sections. It makes disassembly/reassembly a ton easier as the dowels will hold the parts together temporarily while you're either inserting or removing the bolts.

For smooth joints between sections, allow the plyboard from one section to overlap the next section by a couple inches, this way the plyboard will vertically align the 2 sections when assembling.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Is the black line on the RHS of the pic a window? What height are you setting this at and are there any tall objects on that desk that would prevent you tucking the desk under the benchwork (or running the benchwork over the top of the desk.)

With a 14x18 room you've got plenty of room to have a really nice sized layout.


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh the black line is the outside door, had it labeled but text was outside the room. My desk, well attached is a picture, it's built on a half wall, 8ft long. Wall is movable.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

LOL on the wallpaper on the 4th one


----------



## optronomega (Aug 17, 2011)

oh my existing layout is standing height. Don't have an exact measurement right now but i'd say around 4ft off the floor.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I use XtrkCAD myself. It is a free 2D cad program that is reasonably accurate on the template measurements and it is easy to learn. Google it for the download, the original developer has quit making it but he turned the license over to open source so development is still going strong today.

As for the reverse loops you can manage those easy with a Digitrax PM42 or with 2 AR1s

Massey


----------

